# Will he be jealous when I go to the strip club with him?



## farmerswife (Nov 7, 2012)

My husband and I are planning a trip to the strip club tonight and I worry that he will become jealous while we are there. I have never been with a woman but I have fantasies of sharing my husband and he knows and loves this. (It is only a fantasy, the one time we came close to having a target third party he became jealous and nothing happened so it will stay a fantasy!) Anyway, the strip club was his idea and I have never been to one so I don't even know how things go down (ha ha no pun intended!). How do I keep him from getting jealous? I look forward to seeing him enjoy the company of another woman as I hope he would with me. I did ask him to sit down and talk about boundaries and letting each other know asap if one of us is getting uncomfortable. I need some advice from anyone on the whole strip club scenario. Have you been to one and had your s/o get jealous? How do you handle it/prevent it? I just want us to have a fun time and enjoy the experience.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

...you're playing with fire. Few can add a third party to their marriage without an unhappy ending...


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

While you are getting a lap dance, you will soon find out how much he loves the idea of a FMF 3some.

In the same breath you to will quickly learn if the idea of your H enjoying another women.

You might also find you are the one that gets jealous first.

In short jealousy is an emotion, it can not be prevented, sure some folk have little jealousy were some can have high jealousy levels. So since you can't prevent it, you can prepare for it by having a safe word that indicates that one of you are uncomfortable and need to leave now like the word "red"
If one of you is comfortable being there but wants the lap dance to stop then use the word "yellow".
If all is could then use the word "green" 

Me and my wife would also use hand signals.

Now for the judgment part....what you are doing is fine to experiment, but to take it any further is very dangerous and never works out in the long run..... again jealously is a natural instinct and it may not come up until a polyamorous relationship is in ful swing, by then the damage is done in the marriage.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Going to a strip club can be a great start to a very hot night afterwards! I go with hubby occasionally. That said, we're very clear what we are comfortable with and not. For instance, hubby does NOT like lap dances or any form of one-on-one contact so we go to watch. 

It's a good idea to know your limits rather than getting in to a situation that causes a lot of anger and resentment.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Every strip club is different and it depends on your state/county laws what happens. I went
To one with hubby and it was pretty awful. The girls didn't dance, just stood on big tables then took clothes off and laid down and ended up with guys with their faces in their crotches. 
Hope your experience is better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

